# melanichromis auratus species only tank



## Cichlid-Chick (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone done this? What ratio of male to female should you have? How agressive are they in thesw conditions? What size tank would they need?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it is the biggest waste of time.
I would do 1:9 in a 4' 75 minimum, no other males.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I was once told by a very reputable fish supplier/breeder that to make a species only tank work you needed to have it "heavily" stocked (lots and lots to spread out their aggression). I had 5 or 6 of these guys in a mixed tank. Loved them as juveniles, hated it when they grew up and began to turn on each other. They were brutal. I had a great article, written by a a breeder of these but I can't seem to locate it, sorry. Basically, she told how she had made her species only tank work. I'll keep looking and post it up if I find it.

In the meantime, this is a good read. 
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquarium/mbuna_auratus.html
and there is a lot of information out there on the internet regarding them.

Oh and personally I never think anything is a waste of time, simply a learning experience. Sometimes I learn good things, sometimes I learn bad things (usually I do quite a bit of research prior to trying but it doesn't always save me - haha). My readings indicate that if you go ahead with your plan, be prepared for the worst (males kill males, males kill females, females kill females and at some point you get a breather and then it can start all over again) as this is not an easy species to deal with. Obviously some people are successful with auratus as they are readily available in the hobby. But that is a whole other story. :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen 72" tanks with 3 species and special aquascaping advertised as working with auratus. 1m:7f or more of each. Many are not willing to devote a 72" tank to them.

I've seen the story you may have read cichlid-gal (cichlidaholic, a former mod?) but she did not like the auratus it was her husband. And even they gave up on them due to all the killing.

I think they are available because they sell due to being colored at a young age and people return them because of the killing.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

found it...and not sure if this is cichlidaholic or not...but this is a good article and read on these guys

http://www.cichlidgallery.org/index...ochromis-auratus&catid=42:articles&Itemid=112


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They're pond raised for the mass market - that's how they pull off raising them commercially. Selling them (among others) is a disservice to the hobby - they get far more people out of it, than in to it. 
I'd love to attempt keeping them again, but not without a *really* big tank and more free time.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

metricliman said:


> I think it is the biggest waste of time.


You made me spit out my beer, I was laughing so hard...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

From an old thread directly on topic...



GoofBoy said:


> oldcatfish said:
> 
> 
> > I know several people (besides myself) that have successfully kept M. Auratus, as well as other "hyper aggressive" species (Kenyi, etc.) long term with success.
> ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

cichlid-gal said:


> found it...and not sure if this is cichlidaholic or not...but this is a good article and read on these guys
> 
> http://www.cichlidgallery.org/index...ochromis-auratus&catid=42:articles&Itemid=112


No that would not have been cichlidaholic, feeding worms to mbuna.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

As someone who's first tank was stocked with auratus thanks to a suggestion from someone at a big box store, I have to say this same idea has been in the back of my mind for a long time. The challenge of succeeding where I had failed so horribly and angrily has not yet been met.

The article is very interesting but from the author's description it does not sound like a truly successful tank. It sounds like a never ending battle to prevent mass extinction by continuously moving fish and decor. The description also makes it sound like the tank only had 1 fish swimming around and all the other ones hiding in fear. This is not the type of tank I would personally want to display... The ratio in the tank in the article was only 1:3 because of removing fish, I wonder how it would have turned out if the ratio had remained higher.

I would also like to have seen a picture of the tank. I am imagining a piled mess just to create enough hiding places so that the fish could not be seen, even just a fin. That doesn't sound like a great tank to show off, but more of a despised pet that you were forced to take in a terrible break up and don't really want.

Even with all that said I am in complete support of trying this project. It is on my list of tanks to try someday, but probably not until I am old enough to be retired (I'm in my 20's) and have all day to watch and pay attention to the fish in the tank. If you do decide to take on this project please keep the forum updated. There are plenty of horror stories about this fish, but someone out there needs to be able to share a great success.


----------



## mdront (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to have Auratus 10+ years ago, only recently did I get back into the hobby. Cute little monsters. I had them breed once, one fry survived in the tank, then the male killed the fry, killed the females and turned on the other fish, I put in a divider and the bugger would attack the divider to get the other fish, eventually got under it somehow and he went back to the store, I shut down the tank. Finally discovered some peaceful yellow labs, and haps that work nicely and look better IMO.


----------



## Cichlid-Chick (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol thanks for the opinions...you have successfully talked me out of it!


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

great exchange of experience and information. thanks, will have to reread soon.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i have a 75gallon with about 50 fish i have a dozen auratus a dozen kenyi a dozen bumblebee and a dozen fullerboni with 2 pleco i dont seem to have extreme aggression issues with this setup you can make auratus work imo


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

pfoster74, how many years have they been together without changes? It seems like a packed tank, I like about 20 adult fish (depending on the species) in a 75G. Do you think the extra overcrowding helps?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i've had this set up for about 9 months now i have 2 fluval u4 filters and a biosystem 75 plus surface skimmer from fosters and smith ( no relation)  i change 20 gallons of water per week and i i add kordon amquel plus and kordon novaqua plus i use api proper ph 8.2 and a tablespoon of salt to each 5 gallon bucket

i will get some tank pictures up so you can see what i have going on


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Report back in another 9 months for a truer test. Enjoy the tank!


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i sure will and if this man's idea is a 75 gallon species specific auratus tank i feel like it would absolutely work great for him if done the right way. my idea would be 1 male 10 to 12 female or even higher numbers provide plenty of caves and rocks and just lots of places to hide for those females and he will have a very successful tank


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Report back in another 9 months for a truer test. Enjoy the tank!


Controlled overcrowding to the extreme. That many big fish will look awkward when they are adults.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Makes me think of the goldfish feeder tanks at the box stores. But I've never tried it.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

pfoster74 said:


> i sure will


Update!


----------



## Murkin (Jan 5, 2012)

Demigod said:


> pfoster74 said:
> 
> 
> > i sure will
> ...


They all outgrew the tank and took over his house. He currently spends his time being ordered around by the largest male auratus who has become an abusive alcoholic and who demands being brought sandwiches while watching dirty movies at 2 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

pfoster, what size are your fish now? I cant imagine keeping nitrates under 20ppm with fifty fish in a 75 and not even doing 50% water changes each week.


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

thats why I like haps and peacocks I have no interest in agressive mbuna. Haps and peacocks look better to me. Nothing worse then spending your hard earned cash on some fish and watching one destroy your whole collection.


----------

